# Battlefield 3 to Include Mass Effect 3 Demo Early Access



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Battlefield 3 to Include Mass Effect 3 Demo Early Access*










I guess EA is taking cues from Sony in terms of promoting its games these days. The company is heavily promoting its so-called _Call of Duty_-killer, _Battlefield 3_, which is scheduled to release on October 25 in North America. As an incentive to buy _Battlefield 3,_ gamers will get an early access to a _Mass Effect 3_ demo early next year.

At first, the news did not come from EA itself. Instead, it broke through an unboxing video of the game by a lucky fan who got an early copy. Upon opening the game, inside the case, along with game’s manual, clearly contains an insert that reveals ”early access to the multiplayer portion of the_ Mass Effect 3_ demo.”
Knowing that the news about the demo came out, EA made an official announcement using the game’s Facebook and Twitter accounts. It announced that the demo will not only show off the multiplayer section of the game, but it will also include a single player section. The Facebook account also mentioned that EA will release the demo sometime in January 2012, three months before the game comes out.

That said, the beginning of next year should excite _Mass Effect _fans. This will be nice for anybody who was skeptical about the addition of multiplayer to _Mass Effect 3_, as you can try it out for yourself before making a purchase decision. This reminds me that I really, really need to finish _Mass Effect 2. _ You?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

If thats just not just a beta access I'll eat my hat. No doubt it will be like the BF3 one as well, so basically the early access folk are just testers.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There's something wrong here, the last time I checked ME3 hasn't gone gold yet. So Dan, you hit the nail on the head. Here's a flow chart that shows how a game progresses for those who may be asking themselves what are these guys going on about.


----------

